# [Oct 19, 2013] Trans* and Womyns Action Camp: Maine (Belgrade, Maine)



## Laume (Oct 8, 2013)

You are invited to TWAC Maine!

*Trans and/or Women’s Action Camp. October 19 – 21. Augusta region, Maine. *

*Who:* TWAC is an action camp for folks who identify as female and/or trans, gender queer and gender variant. This space is not for people who were assigned male identities and continue to identify that way. TWAC Maine aims to bring folks together to grow solidarity and community in our region of the world

*What:* TWAC Maine is inspired by similar action camps around the country, committed to building safer spaces and united cultures of resistance. At TWAC we will share campaign information, organizing and direct action skills in a conscientious and empowering environment for voices often marginalized. At then end of the camp we will take collective action, as decided by those who attend.

TWAC Maine invites workshops that address anti-oppression, anti-colonialism, issues of economic, environmental, racial and social justice, direct action, community organizing and more! Please contact us if you would like to facilitate a workshop, or if there is an issue that you think we should prioritize.

*Logistics:* TWAC Maine will be two days of camping (indoor/outdoor) with three meals a day. We will have a suggested donation for your time at camp, however no one will be turned away for lack of funds.

TWAC Maine is committed to accessibility. Please let us know of any needs you have relating to childcare, healthcare, ability, safer/accountable spaces, diet, expenses or other. There may be funds available if the cost of transportation or lost wages would keep you from coming, especially if you are indigenous, a person of color, a directly affected community member, working class or trans. TWAC Maine recognizes that these voices are too often under-represented at action camps.

*Get involved:* If you would like to help organize, propose a workshop, ask questions, share ideas, or inquire about our scholarship program, please send us an e-mail! [email protected]

Please click here to register: http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/DML7F39.

No one will be turned away, however it will be very helpful for organizers if you register before attending


----------

